# Anyone use an AH light kit? I need advice!!!



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe one of you folks can help me with this. I got a 36w bright kit from AH. The first time I put everything together only one side of the bulb would faintly work. It made a rattling sound so I assumed it was broken and received another one. I had to take everything apart again and because the ballast would not fit under the reflector. I mounted it on the back of the hood and ran the wires to the inside. Got the new light, same problem. I took it apart again, made sure all the wires were in good condition (just in case I had damaged them in putting the kit together). No problems there. Put it back together. Both sides of the light will faintly flicker if I wiggle the endcap. I have yet to get it to fully light up or get any kind of strong light through it. And oddly if I wiggle the endcap I will get static on my tv. I have been without lights on my tank for a week and I am beyond frustrated. I have no idea what to do at this point. I am going to forward this to AH (by the time I get home from work they are closed), but I though I might get some more immediate advice from someone else here that has done this before (this is my first ballast system).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your situation. 

Sounds like the end cap is faulty.

Once you get it working you might want to sit the ballast on the floor, since they do provide very long wires to do this. It would help prolong the life of the bulb by reducing the heat that the bulb would receive if the ballast was attached to the hood.

Usually their products are really great quality, and they are very helpful if you have problems.

Definitely send them this post and I am sure they will be able to firmly tell you what is wrong and help replace it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I experienced a broken bulb in my AHS kit and they replaced it free, without me even requesting it - I just ordered a replacement, commenting that I had expected a longer life for the bulb. Be sure you have the end cap fully on the bulb - I found it a bit tricky to do that.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It could be a bad endcap, and the connections aren't working properly. If so, you'll need to have AH replace it for you. Best thing to do as you know is to called or email AH, they'll fix it pronto.

-John N.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I got a PM from someone asking about the outcome so I figured I would update. I forwarded what I wrote here to AH and they sent me a new endcap. Problem solved!!! They were incredibly nice and told me to keep the second bulb on them. The shipping was extremely fast and the lighting is beautiful. So if anyone here has not had the pleasure of doing business with this company, I highly recommend them. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah don't you just love AH! Glad everything worked out.

-John N.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Ah don't you just love AH!


Kim is one of the nicest guys in the business. Wholeheartedly recommend them!


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

They are great. Probably the best people I have ever done business with!


----------

